# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Комплектующие для откатных ворот

## Дмитрий Остапов

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию где можно приобрести комплектующие для откатных ворот.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода компанию искать по отзывам.

----------


## Аркадий

Я тоже долгое время искал нормальную компанию где можно приобрести необходимые комплектующие для откатных ворот и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://asvik.by там и приобрел все необходимое.

----------

